# Expensive



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Could this be on e of the most expensive sites in the UK.Quoted £244 for 4 nights 2 adults 2 children
Bri
http://www.seafieldpark.co.uk/pages/page.php?section=3&id=95


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Be fair now, to hit that price you must have an awning as well... :lol:


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Well, at least they don't charge for dogs!

Colin


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

My wants to know what happened to the 1/6p a night sites.

Andy :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*

Maybe its the reason its the only site I can find with availability 1st June
Bri


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

£61 per night :? 

We pay less than that for a fortnight(£60)

That is unbelieveable, ridiculous. The most I had seen in this country was £40 per night although that included use of the gym, swimming pool etc.

There's more chance of me showing my backside in the buttercross than us going there.

Paul.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I just assumed it was including breakfast and evening meals.


About thirty years ago we camped on a farm in Tenby, no facilities other than a water supply. 
Two adults two kids one caravan and one cat. 
Three vans in the field, at the end of the two weeks we went to pay the farmer.
He sheepishly asked for £20.
Its a proper campsite now probably I imagine slightly inflated prices.

Steve


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Does sound expensive but in our MHF campsite database it does get glowing reviews from the members that have visited it....

it is described as "The Ritz" of campsites.... so go on spoil yourself , it's only money :lol: :-

Link to Campsite in the Database <<

Mike


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

spykal said:


> Hi
> 
> Does sound expensive but in our MHF campsite database it does get glowing reviews from the members that have visited it....
> 
> ...


Take no notice of him please  , we stay in hotels for much less than that,bed breakfast, evening meals, free bars.

And they say there's a recession on, nobody has any money :roll:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

coppo said:


> snip: Take no notice of him please  :roll:


 :lol: :lol: there was more than a little irony in my "It's only money"

Mike
aka tightwad :lol:


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

spykal said:


> Hi
> 
> Does sound expensive but in our MHF campsite database it does get glowing reviews from the members that have visited it....
> 
> ...


I stayed there last year at £45 thought that
Was bad even though it's a great site. Won't be 
Going back though
Bri


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Stayed there 2 years ago in October £24 per night .Site was ok but nothing special.Seahouses is a lovely little fishing harbour which is only a 2 minute walk.I expect that is what you are paying for.
Just like to add,the site was full.

Les


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

brianamelia said:


> snipped : Won't be Going back though
> Bri


Hi Bri

I do wish that folks would add that to the reviews that they submit to a site in our database .... when someone says "we would stay again" or " we would not go back" in a site review it sums up all that we need to know about the stay :wink:

In fairness to the high end price sites like that one I do have to say that we have often stayed at sites that have charged sayjust £12 a night but have been poor value for the £12... and from a business point of view a CL or other small site owner charging you £10 in cash which goes directly into his back pocket is making far more out of you that the larger site owner who has pay VAT and observe every bit of officialdom, H&S and regulations that affect the profit margins at large sites.

But in the end it is down to personal choice ...we like a farmers field and rally sites with no facilities ....why? because we have a motohome with mod cons and far more importantly :wink: my wife helps run a couple of large, popular and very busy campsites so when we go away it has to be away from the madding crowd :wink:

Mike


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

I just took a quote for Devon Cliffs (Haven) , 1st June, four nights, 2adults, 2kids.....


cost £300 !!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Any one found higher ??


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

No I don't know one but this is a good thread ...which site is the most expensive?

by the way if they were not full that particular weekend you could stay at wifeys work site for £144... clubhouse , entertainment, outdoor solar heated swimming pool, kids events and the Cotswolds just up the road, oh yes and no charge for awnings :lol: ....but we will not be there :lol: ... we have no kids to entertain now so we will be in a field somewhere .


Mike


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

And I object to £18 at Baltic Wharf in low season!

Carol


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

spykal said:


> brianamelia said:
> 
> 
> > snipped : Won't be Going back though
> ...


Hi Mike

I agree with your middle paragraph just somewhere in between the £10 and £61 suits my pocket far better, and for me its about value for money.Dare I say it the CC prices and facilities suit me fine.

bRI


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

BRi. We did until retirement, then one needs to rethink everything

We always used CC sites

Times change. No way at all would I pay £61 or even £30 a night

CCC Holiday sites suit us in summer

Anyway I am OT and will shut up

Carol


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

£61 a night (£427 a week) is definitely going some!  

Don't think I could bring myself to spend that amount. Astonishing.

As others have said, stayed at decent hotels for less; though perhaps not peak season.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

For £244, I expect 6 weeks in France and that includes the return ferry!! :roll: :wink:


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Seahouses priced itself out of our market this year, it was part of our 'regular' pattern of trips with the Northumberland February half-term being the first biggish one of the year - no longer as we both felt they'd reached the 'taking the mick' point. Its not a bad site but I've stayed on better and most of the space is taken by statics, tourers are a bit of an add-on. You certainly pay for the location and the leisure club but even so 8O 
Last year some local cherubs disconnected our ehu late at night as they wandered through the site - one disadvantage of being close to the village. I'm prepared to let CC set the 'high end' fees standard for what are always great facilities, and judge from that point whether I'm getting value for money - Seahouses fails this test by a mile. At Easter we will be paying under £20 for 2 on a lovely site by the river in Kington, a regular for us which hasn't priced itself out of our market


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Fully agree with UncleNorm.
It is so much cheaper to catch the ferry.
We normally have a couple of months away out of the UK at affordable cost staying on campsites and aires.We could not do that in the UK unless we where stuck in the middle of nowhere.

Les


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

lifestyle said:


> Fully agree with UncleNorm.
> It is so much cheaper to catch the ferry.
> We normally have a couple of months away out of the UK at affordable cost staying on campsites and aires.We could not do that in the UK unless we where stuck in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> Les


Hi Les

Lucky you and Uncle Norm :wink: , but what about those of us who are restricted to Friday to Sunday motorhoming .... even doing just that we have often ( not for a couple of years though) managed many days a year away in our van and if we had stayed at sites that cost £20+ we would have been spending around £2000 a year on sites alone.

Mike


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

CC sites have everything if you need everything but now we explore the countryside using BritStops and Motorhome Stopover Club but we take no family with us.
Bottom line seems to be that some people are willing to pay high prices for what they want and as long as they keep coming, the price will not be coming down.
I will be out of the country as soon as I can, not just for the camping costs but the fuel prices make touring the UK expensive, unless you wish to have a prolonged stop. :wink: 
Bring on the Aires!

Alan


----------

